# Problems With Intense Tazer ebike???



## timatxds (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all my Intense Tazer ebike has 200 miles on it and whenever I hit a decent size bump the electronics shut off and the bike powers down and i need to restart it. My guess is a battery connection???????

Secondly (probably the harder one to fix) I never received the keys to the bike from the shop! I called intense but the keys are specific to the bike and they don't have a way to know which key goes to my bike. 

Im not ready to take a drill/void my warranty to my new $7000 bike but it also sucks just having it sit there.

Any thoughts ideas or similar experiences?

By the way when it works this bike kicks ass, super nimble, and responsive.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

For the keys, my was in the box the tool kit came in. 

My upper battery mount was adjusted too far away, making an intermittent connection only on big hits. Remove battery once you get the keys figured out. Loosen upper mount and move forward a few mm. 

Good luck, great bike! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timatxds (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you. You hit the nail on the head. Locksmith to open it up then adjusted the mount now its all good.

Thanks!


----------



## peterhenric (Jan 31, 2014)

I did have an issue with the upper battery mount coming loose and rattling. Fixed that with some loctite.
One issue I just started having is it seems the rear wheel sensor was losing “sensitivity” and it was throwing a W011 code. I had to tape a bigger magnet to the spoke magnet just to finish the ride. Not sure if the sensor is going bad or what. Gonna have to troubleshoot it and see what’s up.


----------

